# The Lounge > Picture Gallery >  Sea Horses

## Kirsty

I was looking to know if anyone had sea horses and if you had any pictures of it and if you do what are they like to keep?

I did try to search but i couldnt sea any about sea horses.

Thanks in advance!

----------


## Timo

> I was looking to know if anyone had sea horses and if you had any pictures of it and if you do what are they like to keep?
> 
> I did try to search but i couldnt sea any about sea horses.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Yes Gary has some sea horses check this post out he made http://www.fish-keeping.com/forums/showthread.php?t=166

Sure if you have any questions he will be happy to answer i dont know to much about them never tried to keep them.

----------

